# Texas Just Got It Done!



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

TEXAS - 41

USC - 38


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Great game. Congrats Longhorns


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

But lets also say that the officials made some very very very bad calls. Good game but when officials are blind it makes you wonder who really is the best team. None the less no three pete.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Did someone mention TEXAS?









Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks like is HAPPY









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congrats to Texas, but it is still a dark day here on the West coast.









I am not a big football fan. In fact the fourth quarter last night was the only football I have watched (or probably will watch) all season.

That being said, it seemed obvious even to me, that USC's decision to try for the first down on their last drive of the game (before Texas scored) was, umm... ill advised. I guess they got what they deserved after that blunder!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Congrads to the Longhorns!

mswalt and Ghosty, I was pulling for yall.








My son is attending U of Texas, and being from Alabama he got the best of both worlds. Alabama beat Texas Tech and his school is the national champs.









Leon


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Congratulations to the Longhorns. It was an exciting game. I know you Texans are proud of your team. sunny sunny

Dallas


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hats off to the Longhorns !!!

...and, Crawfish, congrats to your son. Bet he's one happy (S'thrn) cowboy right about now!

Doug, I KNEW there was something amiss. NOW I understand! Don't like football ???? How do you survive? OK - so you're in Seahawks territory,







I can understand that....but there ARE other teams (one's that actually win). I do have the authority to make you an honorary Yankee (in THESE parts, that would mean N'East Coaster) so you, too, can claim the Pats as "your team". Just let me know.


----------



## yukonmatt (Jun 9, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Hats off to the Longhorns !!!
> 
> ...and, Crawfish, congrats to your son. Bet he's one happy (S'thrn) cowboy right about now!
> 
> ...


FYI - the Seahawks are 13-3!


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

What a game! Just the last and best of a string of really good bowl games this year. I'm a Texas alum, so yeah, it made it that much sweeter.

As for Carroll's call to go for it on 4th and short, I'd say it was the right call. Heck, up to that point USC was probably averaging 10 yards per play! Texas couldn't stop them the entire second quarter (including the last drive, which probably would have ended up with a field goal and tied game if USC had a few more than 15 seconds and no time-outs to get all the way down the field).

Bottom line, spectacular game...

Chet.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

yukonmatt said:


> FYI - the Seahawks are 13-3!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, and they've clinched the Division and have Homefield advantage ... but they lost Jerry (even tho' he wasn't with them long and he's REALLY a 49'er)...


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

chetlenox said:


> What a game! Just the last and best of a string of really good bowl games this year.
> Chet.
> [snapback]70780[/snapback]​


Agree completely. sunny There were some well matched teams in the bowl games this year.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

This was about the only game I've ever seen that actually lived up to all the pre-game hype. Magnificently playwed by both teams.

A New Zealander I work with , being an impartial observer, said it very well, "the game of Football was the winner here".

Everyone now gets to use the term "Hook 'em" free of charge for the next year.







We now need a new smiley face icon flashing the hook 'em sign.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

the game had a record u.s. tv audience.

35.6 million people










the most watched college bowl game in the last 15 years.

darrel


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

drobe5150 said:


> the game had a record u.s. tv audience.
> 
> 35.6 million people
> 
> ...


.......and they quite possibly watched the best college bowl game in the last 15 years.







Just my $.02 cents worth.


----------

